# Rolling Meth Lab For Two!



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## schwinnspastic

Finally , something to do with them tandems I have in the junk pile !
The local meth heads would snatch them up in a hurry , especially if
you throw in some suedafed cold tablets?
Mark


----------



## CrazyDave

Sudafed..lol..Went to pick up a box several years ago for a friend who was sick..looked and looked, no sudafed.  Asked the pharmacist if they had any. She said they did, behind the counter.   I told her I needed some and she looked at me quite intently then handed me this form "fill this out, I need your ID"  What? Okay....After I finally got some I had to ask what the hassle was about, she informed me it was made to make meth.  I almost felt guilty buying it?!


----------



## mike j

We use Muriatic acid to clean the white haze on fresh masonry. Home depot stopped selling it for a while, when I could find it in hardware stores it was now " behind the counter ". Thought it was a terrorism thing, no, they told me it was used for making crystal meth, I asked " what else do I need." Nice bike, don't usually don't go for tandems.


----------



## CrazyDave

mike j said:


> We use Muriatic acid to clean the white haze on fresh masonry. Home depot stopped selling it for a while, when I could find it in hardware stores it was now " behind the counter ". Thought it was a terrorism thing, no, they told me it was used for making crystal meth, I asked " what else do I need." Nice bike, don't usually don't go for tandems.



Hahahhahahha. "what else do I need?!"   Good show.


----------



## 5760rj

OldSkipTooth said:


> View attachment 611535



this would go great in San Francisco....


----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## OldSkipTooth

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url=https://imgur.com/gallery/7D7eg1G&psig=AOvVaw0bMTTu-Xt-CouXi0z2hAfA&ust=1572127974880000&source=images&cd=vfe&ved=0CA0QjhxqFwoTCLCu-6G3uOUCFQAAAAAdAAAAABBR


----------



## kreika




----------



## kreika




----------



## piercer_99

OldSkipTooth said:


> View attachment 1085041





"With the oil of Aphrodite, and the dust of the Grand Wazoo "


He said you might not believe this, little fella
But it'll cure your asthma too…

Cosmik Debris.


----------



## Superman1984

OldSkipTooth said:


> View attachment 1085038



Damn Mark Wahlberg is Gangsta


----------

